# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Concours numéro 3

## b0b0

Voici un concours très simple, je vais poster des images pixélisés, à vous de trouver ce que c'est. Bien sur je déflouterais au fur et à mesure pour aider, si personne ne trouve.
   On va appeler ça le jeu de "que c'est quoi cette image "
   Je fixe quelques règles, il est interdit de donner plusieurs réponses par message, une seule C'EST TOUT§
   Il faut être très précis dans la réponse. Le plus précis remportera le truc.
   Celui qui trouvera la première image ne pourra plus jouer, il va quand même pas gagner plusieurs fois.
   Au total il y'aura trois images, on va faire ça calmement, donc  image par image . Une fois trouvée je posterais la deuxième sur le premier message, pareil pour la troisième.
   Je pense avoir été presque clair, maintenant à vous de jouer.
*Première image,  floutée facile pour commencer §*

*La réponse :*


*Remporté par Mozart.*


*Deuxième image :*

*La réponse :*

*Remporté par nic0patch*

*Troisième image :*

*La réponse :*


*Remporté par toxic*

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Hyrius

Un combat de karaté.

----------


## Yoryze

Un Goomba dans un Mario en 2D ?

EDIT : oh punaise, il va pas faire long feu le jeu...  ::mellow::

----------


## b0b0

Attention c'est pas si simple, c'est tordu, c'est des montages que je ferais sur mesure.

*c'était une petite précision*

----------


## Judith-Marie

C'est un mouton.

----------


## OnilinQ

Un chat blanc avec les poils hérissés.

----------


## Futurama

Une gonzesse en levrette.

(Oui ça commence fort et je me doute que c'est pas ça, mais au moins ça pourra pas être pire :D)

----------


## Lang0chat

Un mec qui fait du hip hop t as vu! Genre un passe-passe  :;):

----------


## b0b0

> Un combat de karaté.


 :B):  Haha.

----------


## Toxic

Un karatéka qui met un mawashi-geri (de la jambe gauche) dans la tête d'un autre karatéka.

----------


## Morgoth

Une personne qui frappe dans un Punching-Ball ?

----------


## Hyrius

Un combat de karaté où un type donne un coup de pied gauche dans la tête de l'autre, qui se protège.

----------


## Judith-Marie

Un chat blanc qui fait le dos rond avec le poil hérissé, le tout devant un canapé couleur caca lui même posé devant une tapisserie verte.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

C'est clairement un mawashi geri dans ta tronche.

Ah on les reconnait, les habitués du samedi soir sur Canal + qu'ont pas Canal +...

----------


## Judith-Marie

Un mouton anorexique devant un caca géant.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

C'est Chuck Norris.

----------


## Yoryze

Georges Abitbol !

----------


## Judith-Marie

C'est une photo floutée. 


Voilà, j'ai trouvé.
Je gagne?

----------


## muldoon

Un chat blanc effrayé sur une table

----------


## -=dolido=-

Chuck norris donnant un coup de tatane à JCVD ?

----------


## Nelfe

Des carrés de couleurs différents appelés communément pixel et qui forment une image.

----------


## carbish

L'avatar de Pelomar?

----------


## Hyrius

Du patinage artistique.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Je pense qu'il s'agit de gruyère râpé enveloppé dans une tranche de rosette. Je viens juste d'en bouffer et ça y ressemble vachement.

----------


## Akodo

C'est un karatéka qui fait... Quelque chose.

----------


## Ashlook

Une personne qui ramasse la savonnette dans les douches d'un vestiaires?

----------


## Judith-Marie

C'est vrai qu'on dirait des types qui se battent...

----------


## _Uriel_

C'est une texture de Fallout 3, non zoomée  ::P:

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Je pense qu'il s'agit de gruyère râpé enveloppé dans une tranche de rosette. Je viens juste d'en bouffer et ça y ressemble vachement.


Je peux vomir?

----------


## Toxic

Bon on met qu'une seule réponse par message ok, mais est-ce qu'on a droit à plusieurs propositions par photo ?

----------


## b0b0

> Bon on met qu'une seule réponse par message ok, mais est-ce qu'on a droit à plusieurs propositions par photo ?


Bien sur.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

Une souris ! (ou pas).

----------


## Ouaflechien

c'est un concours idiot?

ouais bon je sais c'était facile.

et je sors...

----------


## muldoon

Deux gars en blancs sur un tapis vert et fond blanc et brun.
Le gars de gauche fout un coup de pied à la tête de celui de droite qui de protège avec ses gants collé contre son visage. Ils ont les deux des gants rouges.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Je peux vomir?


Ma mère me disait toujours "On dit pas qu'on aime pas tant qu'on a pas gouté."

Taste-it!

----------


## OnilinQ

On gagne quoi au fait ?

----------


## b0b0

Comment vous êtes nuls  ::o:  .

----------


## Djum

Un doigt d'honneur ?

----------


## b0b0

> On gagne quoi au fait ?


Un verre ou un tapis de souris.

----------


## Toxic

> Bien sur.


P'tain c'est vraiment dommage que j'aie pas de deuxième proposition alors  ::'(: 

Bon ou alors, le héros de Kung Fu sur Nes qui met un coup de tatane en pleine tête d'un adversaire en train de saluer, sur fond de Goomba géant ?

----------


## Concrete Donkey

C'est un screenshot de Budokan sur CPC 6128 ?

----------


## _Uriel_

Bon sérieux avec 10m de recul, je vois quelqu'un tenter une prise de karaté sur un truc gris donc ça pourrait être :

- la nouvelle lara de tomb raider dans une pause très discutée dans les forums de cpc

ou moins sexy :

- JCVD

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Ouais j'ai tilté sur un Kung Fu Master ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Toxic

Un screenshot de _Martian Gothic_ ?

----------


## b0b0

En fait c'est ma bite.


 :B):  Bon certains sont proche, mais en fait pas trop.

----------


## bjone

Une capture d'IK+ sur PS3 ?

----------


## bigxtra

"Ben, je pense que c'est une clef à molette... je vois pas ce que ça peut être d'autre... une clef à molette de mécanicien..."

----------


## Concrete Donkey

C'est Jean Claude Duss dans Les Bronzés ?

----------


## Toxic

Une image de _L'Exécuteur défie l'empire du Kung Fu_ ?

----------


## b0b0

> Une image de _L'Exécuteur défie l'empire du Kung Fu_ ?


Tu as tort de dire de telles sottises .

----------


## PsykoShima

c'est du patinage en couple . la premiere personne leve sa jambe gauche alors que l'autre se la prend en pleine face?

quand c'est que tu défloutes ? :D

----------


## _Uriel_

Barbarians????

----------


## Voldain

Un mec qui rentre un Dollyeo chagi a un autre mec qui se protege avec des gants rouges dans une salle qu'a pas été rénovée depuis longtemps?

----------


## b0b0

Je défloute quand je veux.

----------


## Concrete Donkey

Gringo et Thréanor qui jouent a touche pipi ?

----------


## b0b0

Un hamster dans une patate ?

----------


## Super Menteur

Un karatéka qui tape dans la tête d'un autre ?

----------


## PsykoShima

un combat entre 2 retraités épileptiques avec du redbull en intraveineuse.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Street Fighter 4 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Toxic

L'épreuve de Tae Kwon Do dans _Track & Field II_ ?

----------


## PsykoShima

un karateka qui s'entraine en tapant sur son coach

----------


## Concrete Donkey

C'est moi en train de boire une pinte de Guinness® dans dix minutes.

----------


## PsykoShima

un taekwondoka qui s'entraine en tapant sur son coach

Willy Wonka qui s'entraine en tapant sur son coach

----------


## Judith-Marie

Deux rouleaux de sopalin sur un canapé.

----------


## Snowman

J'étais partisan du Goombas mais avec le recul c'est vrai qu'on dirait 2 karatékas se tatannant la gueule dans un jeu sur console 8 bits.

----------


## b0b0

Une moustache dans un lavabo ?

----------


## _Uriel_

> J'étais partisan du Goombas mais avec le recul c'est vrai qu'on dirait 2 karatékas se tatannant la gueule dans un jeu sur console 8 bits.


Pourquoi console? Y'a eu des ordinateurs 8 bits aussi, tu sais  ::rolleyes::

----------


## francou008

Trop simple: Minus et Cortex.

----------


## Toxic

La scène de karaté avec Michel Blanc dans les Bronzés ?

----------


## Lang0chat

Un mec qui highkick un singe  ::ninja::

----------


## Lucius Tarkin

'tain... j'ai beau essayer, je ne vois rien d'autre qu'un karatékaka moi aussi.

----------


## Snowman

> Pourquoi console? Y'a eu des ordinateurs 8 bits aussi, tu sais


Je sais mais je sais pas pourquoi j'ai dit console.

J'aurais pû dire tiroir ou extincteur mais ça marchait moins bien.

----------


## Yoryze

Un karatéka qui tape dans un sac d'entraînement ?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

C'est un extincteur 8 bit !  ::lol::

----------


## Caca Président

C'est pas flouté, c'est la quatrieme de couverture du prochain cpc réalisée par Emile zoulou  :B):

----------


## getcha

Un coucher de soleil dans les vosges, avec en premier plan un bonze thailandais qui joue au mahjongg avec un sosie de guy lagache ?

----------


## Toxic

Un bateau arrivant trop tard pour sauver une sorcière de la noyade ?

----------


## b0b0

Un lapin dans un tiroir qui fait du ski sur une paire de seins .

----------


## Snowman

> Un coucher de soleil dans les vosges, avec en premier plan un bonze thailandais qui joue au mahjongg avec un sosie de guy lagache ?


C'est pas exclu.

----------


## GouZZ

Du patinage artistique ?

----------


## b0b0

Un boudin aux oignons.

----------


## Caca Président

Boulon en string.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Amy Winehouse ?

----------


## CactuS

Deux danseurs de capoeira?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Un daltonien des seventies.

----------


## Snowman

Casque qui fait du karaté avec son 19.5 ?

----------


## Wanou

C'est Poutine dans ses oeuvres.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Fais gaffe, t'as mis 2 fois l'image dans ta news b0b0.

Sinon j'aurais bien proposé un passage de train, les trucs là, ... passage à niveau mais je sais que ça va pas être ça ...  ::|:

----------


## M0zArT

Je dirais un crab de Half-Life (1, bien entendu  ::P: ).

----------


## CactuS

Des gus qui dansent le hip-hop-hip-hip.............hop-là....

----------


## b0b0

> Fais gaffe, t'as mis 2 fois l'image dans ta news b0b0.
> 
> Sinon j'aurais bien proposé un passage de train, les trucs là, ... passage à niveau mais je sais que ça va pas être ça ...


C'est zoulou il fou la merde.

----------


## Toxic

Gringo en train de s'enfiler des croutons dans l'urètre.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Ah bah bravo Zoulou !
...

Un SINGE qui fait du karaté !

----------


## Caca Président

Des andouillettes à la provençale.

----------


## b0b0

Des testicules de penguin.

----------


## gros_bidule

Le sorcier de didi3 qui n'cule un mouton ?

----------


## getcha

Un amoncellement de petits cubes colorés.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> *Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 62 (29 membre(s) et 33 invité(s))*
> Therapy2crew, -=dolido=-, Arseur, b0b0, bablight, BuzzerMan, Caca Président, CactuS, Djum, El Gringo, elkoo, Emile Zoulou, Hyrius, Kadehar, Le_Vieux_Sec, Lucius Tarkin, M0zArT, Mille-feuilles, muldoon, OnilinQ, Pen², PsykoShima, Sheraf, Syntaxerror, Thi0u, Toxic, Yo-gourt, Yoryze, _Uriel_



Les réunions de M. l'ambassadeur sont toujours un succès ... Mais comment fait-il ?

----------


## MightyMarv

Un roundhouse kick.

Fastoche

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Une carte de France.

----------


## Caca Président

La version collector de Fallout 3.

----------


## reveur81

*The Way of the Exploding Fist* ?

----------


## b0b0

C'est google map ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

6b7a0c28da34e0f5b75c140af2e990ac_77699.jpg

Une tasse pour moi, merci.

----------


## Toxic

Guillaume Depardieu, ayant retrouvé sa jambe au paradis, qui la montre fièrement à Alton Ellis ?

----------


## b0b0

Bravo c'était une tasse.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Et ben vous allez immoler la bande passante avec ça ...

...

Rhà putain je voie pas ... des karatékas *femmes* !!

----------


## elkoo

Boulon qui met un hight-kick à la peluche spam spam cul cul.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Chuck Norris.

----------


## getcha

De gauche à droite : Apres une heure a comtempler le ciel, il eut envie de rendre un dernier hommage à Herbert Leonard.

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Boulon qui met un hight-kick à la peluche spam spam cul cul.


Y'a pas de "t" à "High".

Un journal avec des bouts roses qui met un coup à un autre journal, si si c'est possible !

----------


## getcha

Indiana Jones dans un frigo.

----------


## PsykoShima

un type qui met un coup de pied retourné a un mannequin d'entrainement

----------


## b0b0

Une paire de chaussures en croco.

----------


## Lang0chat

Bruce Lee qui tente de mettre un highkick à Kareem Abdul Jabbar dans The game of death  ::huh::  (j'y tiens à ce coup de latte!)

----------


## Stenkulator

C'est un type qui met un High-Kick à un autre et ce dernier le bloque avec ses gants.

----------


## BuzzerMan

Un type habillé en blanc qui prie avec les fesses en l'air.

----------


## Toxic

> Une paire de chaussures en croco.


Ouais ben si c'est comme ça je peux proposer la petite pendule plaquée or aussi hein.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Mes poumons.

----------


## Voldain

Hornswoggle en kimono qui etale un autre nain d'un coup de pied sauté en portant des tongs.

----------


## PsykoShima

le colonel moutarde dans la cuisine avec le chandelier

----------


## Arseur

Des chiottes.

----------


## Caca Président

Un fac similé de la dernière grille de sudoku remplie par Søren Kierkegaard, juste avant sa mort.

----------


## BuzzerMan

Une gymnaste en justaucorps intégrale blanc qui fait le pont en levant un bras.

----------


## Kierkegaard

> Un fac similé de la dernière grille de sudoku remplie par Søren Kierkegaard, juste avant sa mort.


Nan franchement le Sudoku ça ne me branche pas des masses.

----------


## Bebealien

un verre a cocktail

----------


## FragDamon

Un karatéka (ou autre) qui met un coup de pied à un* arbitre*.

De rien.

----------


## carbish

Un flood contest?

----------


## Snowman

Un manchot qui lève la jambe pour que le docteur lui applique du tonyglandil ?

----------


## Kierkegaard

Et je renchéris sur des pratiquants de capoeira dans une forêt (  ::blink::  )

----------


## Bebealien

un mec qui fout son pied dans un punching ball
enfin un sac de sable

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Le schmilblick.

----------


## Toxic

Plus que 30 minutes pour proposer des réponses...

----------


## Snowman

Jolav qui fait une technique de Kung-Fu-Slip ?

----------


## Caca Président

Des lacets blancs

----------


## elkoo

> Y'a pas de "t" à "High".


Y' a un t à hight.
Une bouilloire qui verse de l'eau sur un sachet de verveine.

----------


## Caca Président

Un bol de nouilles chinoises en import.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Des carrés de différentes couleurs.

----------


## PsykoShima

un lévrier qui a des hémorroïdes sur le dos

----------


## NicoloPicolo

Chuck Norris lavant ses chaussettes sur le nez de Casque Noir.

----------


## benben

un couple de patineurs sur glace dont un lève la jambe en l'air

----------


## Voldain

De quoi manger pendant une semaine pour moins de 20€ selon Half.

----------


## benben

un mec qui essaye d'emballer une fille en posant son bras contre le mur derrière elle

----------


## Nos

c'est b0b0 ?

----------


## benben

une danseuse qui fait des étirements contre une barre

----------


## Snowman

Une gymnaste roumaine qui fait un grand écart suédois dans _Chaleur aux vestiaires 7_ ?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

String Emil dans de la farine.

----------


## PsykoShima

> Une gymnaste roumaine qui fait un grand écart suédois dans Chaleur aux vestiaires 7 ?


il est bien celui la  ::P:

----------


## GUILL

Un Karateka qui frappe dans un sac ... de frappe ... Sympa comme jeu ^^

----------


## Nos

c'est un cocker !!!

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Vue sur Bagdad de la soute d'un B-52.

----------


## PsykoShima

un monsieur qui s'apprête a déflouter l'image (?)

----------


## Voldain

N'importe quel film téléchargé par ta cousine de 13 ans sur emule parce que c'est trop une R3b3l qui paye pas.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Un entraînement de karaté de Chuck Norris dans un épisode de Walker Texas Ranger.

----------


## Lang0chat

Des peaux de saucissons.

----------


## Blacksad

Un Actionnaire de Fortis Banque qui dit ce qu'il pense a l'ancien patron qui vient de partir avec pres de 3 myons de zeuro ?

----------


## Harald

Un type penché vers le sol avec une main posée par terre et l'autre levée.

----------


## benben

un boxeur qui essaye de faire un super coup de pied par dessus la tête d'un gentil volontaire mais il est pas assez souple alors il lui met son pied dans sa gueule

----------


## Stefbka

Le jeu International karate + ?

----------


## Caca Président

Un anus artificiel encore dans sa boîte.

----------


## Galdarok

Ha ha, trop facile.

Je sais, mais je le dirai pas.
Je peux avoir mon prix ?




> Le jeu International karate + ?


Putain, j'en ai laché des pieces de 5, dans c'uila.

----------


## _Uriel_

HAN JE SAIS : Panza Kick Boxing (Atari ST)

----------


## Graouu

Carla Bruni qui fait un macha guéri à Nicolas S.

----------


## Micozeman

Saturday night fever, pendant le concours?

----------


## Toxic

Kung Fu Panda qui met une branlée à Happy Feet.

----------


## Morgoth

Whaou, il fonctionne bien ce nouveau Topic à Fl00d !  ::o:

----------


## Orion

C'est pas une image de cette vidéo ?
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe5...rateka_animals

----------


## riddick235

Un combat de taekwondo de Pascal Gentil ?

----------


## m4thi3u

le lapin ninja et son pc

----------


## Scorbut

Un canard jaune USB.

----------


## Akodo

Rien du tout ?

----------


## antoahn

un gars qui fout une patate avec son pied dans un genre de gros suppositoire...?

----------


## L'invité

Angel Matos donnant un coup de pied à l'arbitre de son épreuve de Tae kwon do pendant les jo?

----------


## znokiss

Deux lapins de Couly qui jouent à "Ouça ?" "Dans Ton Cul" "Wabon ?"..

----------


## ShinSH

C'est International Karate + sur NES.

----------


## Tchochopi

> Un karatéka qui met un mawashi-geri (de la jambe gauche) dans la tête d'un autre karatéka.


et bien sur le karateka qui met le mawa est ceinture noir   ::): 
et si on se trompe avec toutes les precisions on aura l'air c**

----------


## red TREGOR

un medic qu'a toujours pas choppé son Le Critzcrieg.... j'y arriverait

----------


## Juniadkhan

Un High Kick à Matignon (ça sera demain dans Libé...)

----------


## dooby

un bout de la couverture de cpc178

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Rien? Ah non je sais : Une image pixélisée?

----------


## upeurfou

C'est un combat de karaté  ?
 En tout cas, c'est un sport de combat, l'image a trouver se rapproche énormément de celle proposé par " l'invité" 7 ou 8 messages plus haut.

Quelle précision il faut apporté ? il faut donner le nom des gars sur la photo ?

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Le jeu "Karateka" de Jordan Mechner ?

----------


## Graouu

le preair de la saison 9 de Joséphine ange gardien ?

----------


## Cama

C'est un karateka qui met un mawashi geri du pieds gauche dans la tete d'un autre karateka.
le karateka en question est un tres haut gradé Francais (7 ou 8e Dan il me semble )qui a pas mal baroudé son nom est D. V. (il prefere ptetre garder l'anonymat ! )
Celui qui se prend le mawashi a des protections bleus et D.V a des protections rouge.

Allez j'le veux mon mug !

----------


## upeurfou

Deux joueurs de foot, celui de gauche frappe dans la balle .

presque

Un dromadaire sans pattes arrières avec un bédouin devant.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ok , alors un High Roudhouse Kick dans un Dojo en lambri ... j'ai bon là ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## upeurfou

Je pencherais plutôt pour en arrière plan en terre battue, sans déconner.

----------


## Errata

Un front kick stopper in extremis  !

----------


## Igloo

L'image ne se charge pas chez moi :riencompris:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Mélissa exécute un superbe mawashi-geri  ... et tente de retirer une pipe à opium de la bouche de son jeune ami ... euh ... Michael-Brandon (ou Jean -Kevin? on ne voit pas très bien)!

----------


## Juniadkhan

A moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un Yoko geri...

----------


## Reizz

Valera qui colle un jodan ura mawashi geri dans son dojo à un partenaire astucieusement remplacé par un zombie par le surpuissant mais modeste bobo.

----------


## _Uriel_

Non c'est un Venkipu à double rotation faciale.

----------


## laaaaapin

Oh putain c'est passionnant ce jeu... Déjà 7 pages de messages inintéressants : c'est une annexe du topic à Bobo?

----------


## sciopath

Un singe qui dort sur une branche.

----------


## M0zArT

Un élément ou un personnage dans Prince of Persia (celui de 1989)

----------


## JCLB

Un flamand rose

----------


## M0zArT

Ah ou alors c'est un truc style une chaise dans Duke Nukem 3D  :;):

----------


## nic0patch

Ca ressemble vachement à ça en tout cas

Jodan Mawashi Geri d'après le monsieur balaise

----------


## L'invité

> Ca ressemble vachement à ça en tout cas
> http://www.karate-contact.eu/admin/images/upload/55.jpg
> Jodan Mawashi Geri d'après le monsieur balaise


Je crois que t'as trouvé...

----------


## JeP

Oh putain, balèze, t'as un logiciel de dépixellisation/augmentage de résolution 100 fois plus puissant que dans les films d'hollywood  ::o:

----------


## Sk-flown

La raquette de McEnroe dans le cul de Borg.

----------


## Voidethyl

> Attention c'est pas si simple, c'est tordu, c'est des montages que je ferais sur mesure.
> 
> *c'était une petite précision*


Le type de droite a été fait unijambiste via paint ?
Remplacé par un truc b0b03squ3 ?

----------


## Original'Trouduc

C'est le lapin de Couly qui donne un Jodan Mawashi Geri à Boulon...

----------


## Kegeruneku

Un karatéka en kimono blanc et a la chevelure châtain qui envoie un face kick dans la tête d'un homme de teint mat.
On voit un tatami vert et une tribune marron.

----------


## Hellminster

C'est IK+ (Commodore 64 - Amstrad CPC) ?

----------


## croustibatte

Et on gagne quoi en fait ?

----------


## loulou de pomerany

un oiseau (un canard?) qui picor un truc ...

----------


## memeeel

IK+ ?

----------


## Hirilorn

Un chameau albinos ?

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Oh putain c'est passionnant ce jeu... Déjà 7 pages de messages inintéressants : c'est une annexe du topic à Bobo?


Non c'est un concours CPC officiel. Et ça ne floode pas spécialement dans la mesure où tout le monde essaye de trouver la réponse, que c'est le but et que ça ne sort donc pas du sujet.

Mais si ça ne t'interesse pas tu n'es pas obligé de venir pour le faire remarquer parce que ça par contre, ça ne rentre pas dans le cadre du sujet, c'est réellement inintéressant et pas plus constructif que le reste.

----------


## bada

Une image psyché à regarder complètement défoncé? Champignons? Serpent?

----------


## Say hello

It's a Trap!
C'est un kinder surprise!

----------


## Pimûsu

Moi je vois juste que b0b0 est vachement doué en pixel art. Mais hyper vachement quoi, je veux dire...

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est pas plutôt du patinage artistique ton truc ? allez c'est du patinage je te dis !

Un ou une patineuse se tien la jambe droite repliée dans sa main droite tandis qu'il ou elle a le bras gauche et la jambe gauche tendus.

Edit: J'ai fait une réponse à part qu'on me dise po que j'ai édité mon post après la bonne réponse lol :D

----------


## Pelomar

> Non c'est un concours CPC officiel. Et ça ne floode pas spécialement dans la mesure où tout le monde essaye de trouver la réponse, que c'est le but et que ça ne sort donc pas du sujet.
> 
> Mais si ça ne t'interesse pas tu n'es pas obligé de venir pour le faire remarquer parce que ça par contre, ça ne rentre pas dans le cadre du sujet, c'est réellement inintéressant et pas plus constructif que le reste.


Marie est passé modo ?  ::o:

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Marie est passé modo ?


Non mais ça m'énerve ce genre de remarques.

D'ailleur je vais aller sur tous les topics qui ne me plaisent pas pour dire "C'est pas interessant ici!".

----------


## Bideul

Alors je vais etre precis : le pixel en haut à gauche est gris verdâtre, celui se trouvant à sa droite est de la meme teinte mais legerement plus clair, le troisieme ... 
Bon j'edite mon message quand j'ai terminé.
A l'année prochaine  ::|:

----------


## d2n

c'est une oeuvre d'art majeure contemporaine

sobrement intutilé 
"6b7a0c28da34e0f5b75c140af2e990ac_77699.jpg"

l'artiste est inconnue par contre

----------


## Say hello

> l'artiste est inconnue par contre


b0b0...

----------


## loulou de pomerany

c'est un pelican ...

----------


## JeP

Apparement on est que 2 à avoir vu l'image défloutée de nicOpatch. Si vous allez voir le sujet sur le forum, page 7.... WAW  ::lol::

----------


## Casque Noir

> IK+ ?


moi aussi je dirai IK+

----------


## essaion

L'image de base est apparemment celle proposée par nicOpatch, mais le perso de droite correspond pas (ça devrait être plus clair au niveau des jambes, notamment, et ça manque de bleu). Donc je dirais que b0b0 a substitué le perso de droite, par... quoi ?

----------


## Toxic

Un scan du billet d'avion grâce auquel b0b0 s'est envolé loin d'ici, nous laissant seuls sans les résultats du jeu ?

----------


## loulou de pomerany

de fait l'image de la page 7 ressemble bcp, je me demande comment il a reussit a trouver la bonne image ... je suis sur le ***

----------


## theclear

Angel Valodia Matos qui frappe l'arbitre aux JO de Pekin 2008 en Taekwendo?

----------


## 3k30

Is it caturday already?

----------


## Caca Président

> Bien sur je déflouterais au fur et à mesure pour aider, si personne ne trouve.


Fake  ::zzz::

----------


## kardolan

un karatéka qui casse une planche, maintenue par un acolyte en position stationnaire debout à l'aide de ses mains, avec le pied ... 

enfin je me comprends !

----------


## CptDobey

Vu qu'on a déjà dit "Karateka le jeu video" je vais dire:
*The Way of The Exploding Fists*

Hmm ?

----------


## Jujukaka

Bonjour,

je dirais : ura mawashi 

en flouté (15 pixels sur 11) elle ressemble...(plus que les autres du site :P)

----------


## nic0patch

A gauche c'est parfait, reste à deviner le montage de droite, spa gagné.
Et oui, j'ai rien d'autre à foutre ce matin.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Belle investigation, ça force le respect.

----------


## alx

L'avatar de Pelomar, avec un chimpanzé karateka.

----------


## Neø

MOUHHAHAHAHAA je crois bien que j'ai trouvé l'image de gauche ! 


Par contre je sais pas pixelliser alors ...
Dans ce cas je disrais qu'il s'agit d'un ura mawashi et plein dans la tronche du gars de droite !( si quelqu'un pouvais pixelliser ce serait super  :;): )

----------


## Therapy2crew

C'est clur à droite cay un chimpanzé !

----------


## sissi

Un forum lango?

----------


## DaSNooZ

C'pas ton image, Neø, y'aurait du bleu, sinon. Le flouté de la photo de nic0patch le prouve.

----------


## Neø

erf ... bon tant pis j'aurai essayé  ::P:

----------


## Rodwin

Kung Fu Master

----------


## M0zArT

Alors je propose :

L'image de nic0patch (pour la "scène" et le mec de gauche) mais le personnage de droite a été remplacé par un lapin crétin (issu du jeu du même nom) en station debout  :B):

----------


## moustif

un mec en train de foutre un high kick sur la gueule a John Riccitiello ? :]

----------


## FUTOMAKI

C'est un tas de bouse avec de la chantilly et des cerises dessus. Je viens juste d'en manger et ca y ressemble vachement.

----------


## Jujukaka

allez, c'est "dominique récupère la distance avec le coup de pied circulaire (*Jodan Mawashi Geri*)" mais la photo a été mirrorisée (flippée horizontalement) avant d'être floutée par b0b0

photo originale :

----------


## Sheraf

Non, car y a une tache rouge sans la photo de bobo, tout à gauche au milieu, alors que son gant rouge est caché sur ta photo  :;):

----------


## Largeman

A gauche c'est bien le gars de la photo de nicOpatch mais le personnage de droite à été remplacé par ... un pingouin dirais-je.

----------


## Jujukaka

> Non, car y a une tache rouge sans la photo de bobo, tout à gauche au milieu, alors que son gant rouge est caché sur ta photo


si tu prends l'image ci dessus et que tu la retournes horizontalement puis que tu la passes en 15x11 pixels, je t'assure qu'elle ressemble beaucoup à celle de b0b0

après, vu que je suis complètement daltonien, les notions de rouge ne m'interpellent pas spécialement  ::huh:: 

je vais essayer d'uploader (pardon, de télécharger) sur tof

----------


## Zilly

Peut-être le jeu Budokan ?

----------


## Narp

Jodan Mawashi Geri de Dominique Valera dans la tête à Marie, la mère de Djizeusse Kraïste

----------


## DoctorX

c'est une sauterelle rouge géante vêtue d'un kimono qui fout un gros coup de pied circulaire à une sauterelle verte géante également vêtue d'un kimono

----------


## essaion

Putain b0b0, t'es où ?
On brule là, mais tu nous aides carrément pas ?!

Note : je reste sur le cul du nombre de gens qui savent écrire ura mawashi geri : vous faites tous du karate, ou quoi ?

----------


## Shapa

> Note : je reste sur le cul du nombre de gens qui savent écrire ura mawashi geri : vous faites tous du karate, ou quoi ?


Google est notre ami.

----------


## Casque Noir

Alors moi je dis qu'à droit c'est un ressort. Parce que ça fait ura mawashi geri springer... oh non, c'est trop compliqué en fait. C'est peut-être la lettre k sinon, karaté k. C'est un jeu de mot b0b0 ?

----------


## Karbarz

D'abords la photo n'est pas floutée mais pixelisée, ça invalide le concours non ?

----------


## Largeman

Bon il a piscine le mercredi aprèm' bObO ou quoi ?

----------


## Murne

C'est deux catcheurs mexicains avec leurs superbes masques rouges à la Strong Bad ?

----------


## Alab

> Un verre ou un tapis de souris.


D'abord je veux recevoir le mien de tapis !!!  ::cry:: 


Ma proposition : pong version karaté ?

----------


## M0zArT

Je pense que l'image de b0b0 est effectivement celle de nic0patch mais le mec de droite est un homme tronc, à savoir qu'il a ni jambes, ni bras :D
Je soupçonnerais même b0b0 de lui avoir ajouté un truc sur la tête, style un casque noir  ::):

----------


## thauthau

Ce n'est pas une pipe.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

euh tu veux dire un tuyau comme dans Bioshock?

----------


## n3fox

La scene de karaté pour la campagne anti tabac ? (celle ou ils sont habillés en clope)

----------


## Djum

Le pont de Brooklyn ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je pense que le truc à droite est une cigarette géante (enfin je veux dire un cascadeur dans un costume de cigarette géante, cela va de soit).


Franchement je suis sur que jay gagnay !! Cherchez pas !

----------


## Kamikaze

Un karatéka qui passe une épreuve de casse.

----------


## b0b0

C'est l'image d'origine mais elle est modifiée, reste plus qu'a trouver sur quoi tape le monsieur, je vous défloute un peut tout ça, ça arrive.



Maj et là c'est facile.

----------


## Syntaxerror

Un karatéka qui tape sur un dauphin?  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

Non.

----------


## ElGato

Un karatéka qui tape sur un pierrot (le clown triste parce qu'on lui tape dessus) ?

----------


## b0b0

Non..

----------


## L'invité

Un karateka qui tape sur un thon?

----------


## b0b0

NON.

----------


## L'invité

Un karateka qui tappe sur Omar Boulon avec sa voix aigüe? (dessiné par couly)

----------


## Syntaxerror

Un karatéka qui tape sur un manchot empereur?

----------


## M0zArT

Un taekwon-doin qui tape sur un poisson de type truite  :B):

----------


## Cama

C'est un karateka (dominique valera comme j'l'avais precisé avant) qui tape sur un pingouin

----------


## M0zArT

Ou alors ça peut être :
Un brochet
Un maquereau
Ou encore une carpe
Ce sera mon dernier mot Jean-Pierre

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Inka +

----------


## Toxic

Un karatéka qui tape sur Emile Zoulou ?

----------


## alx

Il facekick Lara Croft ?



Spoiler Alert! 


http://tof.canardpc.com/show/d0f4401...6b9689bee.html

----------


## Orion

Il tape "ette" ?

----------


## Voidethyl

Dominique Valéra execute un mawashi geri sur un sprite issu d'un vieux beat em all sur megadrive dont le nom m'echappe, il a une tresse et la peau d'un violet chatoyant.

----------


## b0b0

> Un taekwon-doin qui tape sur un poisson de type truite


Bingo !

Je déflouterais moins vite la deuxième.

----------


## Voidethyl

9ay un scandale §

----------


## Yoryze

Oh mon dieu ce concours est encore plus con que ce que j'osais imaginer !  ::o:

----------


## alx

Pfff n'importe quoi, on reconnaissait très bien la natte de Lara Croft sur mon image.

----------


## b0b0

Notez la poésie exprimée dans ce montage.

----------


## le caca de l'espace

Non.

----------


## Cama

Je m'insurge ! Dominique Valera pratique bien le karaté et non pas le taekwando, qui n'ont rien a voir ! 
Le rapport entre le taekwando et le karaté est aussi grande qu'entre une truite et un pingouin.

Donc, dans mon coeur, je gagne  ::wub:: .

----------


## Syntaxerror

Ca dépend si tu as confondu pingouin et manchot, ce qui devrait être passible d'une lourde peine de prison à mes yeux.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pingouin

(je me permets un léger flood en attendant la prochaine image hein  ::P: ).

----------


## b0b0

L'image arrivera ce soir quand je serais chez moi.

Ca sera plus dure  ::o:

----------


## poff

j'ai rien lu ... bcq trop naze pour lire 300 post ...
Internationnal Karaté + ?
a ben non la reponse est juste au dessus...aie

----------


## b0b0

C'est bien.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

> L'image arrivera ce soir quand je serais chez moi.
> 
> Ca sera plus dure


Plus dure ?!? Waou, déjà je respecte celui qui a trouvé, mais alors le prochain, si c'est plus dure...

----------


## b0b0

Faut du challenge mec.

----------


## M0zArT

\o/
Un verre s'il vous plaît  ::):

----------


## b0b0

Deuxième image !

----------


## Caca Président

Un gateau d'anniversaire.

----------


## b0b0

Assez facile mais pas tant que ça.

----------


## Caca Président

Une réunion comptable à la Cogirep.

----------


## Judith-Marie

> Assez facile mais pas tant que ça.


4 corps et 4 têtes montées dessus. Reste à savoir à qui appartiennent les têtes et les corps qui sont ne sont probablement pas liées.

----------


## b0b0

> 4 corps et 4 têtes montées dessus. Reste à savoir à qui appartiennent les têtes et les corps qui sont ne sont probablement pas liées.


J'ai rien compris.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Un podium des JO.

----------


## CeluiKiDort

Les beatles en maillots de bains style années 20...

----------


## b0b0

Vous avez de la chance celle là est pas dure, comme je le disais mon pc à planté sur un montage hardcore  ::'(: .

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Les Birdy Nam Nam.

----------


## sissi

Une bite?

----------


## b0b0

Un vagin ? : parité:

----------


## sissi

> Un vagin ? : parité:


 ::o:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

L'équipe de France d'escrime vainqueuse aux JO de 2008.

----------


## b0b0

> L'équipe de France d'escrime vaiqueuse aux JO de 2008.


Dommage c'était celle de 2007, j'annule tout.

Ha non c'est pas ça.

----------


## Mille-feuilles

Des gugusses du stade français.

----------


## LordFernando

l'equipe de france masculine de natation 4*100m medaille d'argent aux jo de pekin

----------


## M0zArT

Une remise de médailles aux jeux olympiques de Pékin (2008), je dirais l'escrime en équipe (féminine)  ::): 

EDIT : Mayrde

----------


## b0b0

> Une remise de médailles aux jeux olympiques de Pékin (2008), je dirais l'escrime en équipe (féminine) 
> 
> EDIT : Mayrde http://www.rueducommerce.fr/m/image-...8e0c-50x50.jpg


Toi tu joues plus t'a déjà gagné, alors Stop et puis si tut trouves ça sert à rien.

----------


## Guest

> Toi tu joues plus t'a déjà gagné, alors Stop et puis si tut trouves ça sert à rien.


Han comment tu sais pas gérer les concours, j'espère que tu vas te faire virer.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Gregouze

Une équipe de cyclistes, sûrement dopés, en tenue moulante ambigue, sur laquelle a été rajouté de façon approximative une ou plusieurs têtes d'hommes politiques, voire de beatles.

----------


## Toxic

4 médaillés des JO avec les têtes de 4 membres de la rédac de CPC dessinés par Couly.

----------


## kkthxbb

Un mur lors d'un coup franc.

----------


## Largeman

C'est pas les quatre relayeurs de l'équipe de france de 4x400m ?

----------


## Elma

4 guguss déguisé en Elvis Presley ?

----------


## greenflo

Les 4 gonzs du film Rasta rocket?

----------


## _Uriel_

C'est ABBA non?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Vous avez de la chance celle là est pas dure, comme je le disais mon pc à planté sur un montage hardcore .


Et si tu la mettais en news plutôt ? Feignasse.

----------


## b0b0

> Et si tu la mettais en news plutôt ? Feignasse.


 :B):  Ca arrive.

----------


## sissi

L'équipe de France d'athlétisme(Ladji Doucouré, Ronald Pognon, Eddy De Lépine, Lueyi Dovy ) vainqueur en 2005 sur le 4 x cent mètres?

----------


## b0b0

Une photo de ma soeur ?

----------


## Voldain

L'équipe de france de jsaispaskoi avec les têtes des beatles.

----------


## Orion

Un taekwon-doin qui tape sur un poisson de type truite ?

Ah c'est pas ça  ::huh::

----------


## _Uriel_

Apparement, c'est 4 blacks dont certains grisonnants avec le même costume... spatial ??? ::blink::

----------


## Galdarok

> Notez la poésie exprimée dans ce montage.


T'es VRAIMENT completement barré, toi !
Je suis fan !! donne moi ta chemise !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Orion

C'est earth, wind and fire  ::blink::

----------


## Nelfe

Les Poetic Lover's

----------


## M0zArT

> Toi tu joues plus t'a déjà gagné, alors Stop et puis si tut trouves ça sert à rien.


Okay j'arrête.
Promis  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Narp

l'équipe de france masculine d'épée qui tient un énorme sandwich (long de 4 personnes) dans les bras ?

----------


## Aghora

Les Poetic Lovers ? Ou un groupe de 4 crooners noirs du même genre ?

----------


## Bebealien

Une équipe des jeux olympiques de Pékin

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

4 spationautes ?

----------


## Aghora

Ah on peut creuser par là aussi : une image du film de Space Cowboys ?

----------


## dooby

Une photo promo d'urgences

----------


## Lucaxor

Des gardes forestiers de la CIA en combinaison blanche ayant choppé un boa/grand serpent et le présentant à la foule en délire?

----------


## Aghora

Des Judoka ou des Karateka tous ceinture verte.

----------


## antoahn

deux couples de cosmonautes qui dansent la polka piquée, sans leurs aquariums sur la tête...?

----------


## fishinou

Trop facile !

Ce sont les Taïkonautes chinois qui prennent la pose sur la lune (même que celui de droite fais un bras d'honneur aux américains)

Si ça se vois c'est ça !!!

----------


## Dark Fread

Une équipe féminine d'escrime  ::blink::

----------


## Graouu

Super et je dois me taper les 344 postes pour savoir ce qu'était la réponse ?? tain c'est quoi ce travail de canards !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Une équipe de foot colombienne.

----------


## Ghadzoeux

Les rasta-rockets!

----------


## elpec

Un podium des JO en équipe de 4

----------


## Voilodion

Les trois mousquetaires (qui étaient 4 avec d'Artagnan et 5 avec Albert, mais je m'égare) dont les têtes sont remplacées par celles de membres de la rédac pris aléatoirement.

Ou encore une scène de Star-Trek mais avec des têtes de lapins.

----------


## Voilodion

Le départ d'une compétition de natation.

----------


## b0b0

> Super et je dois me taper les 344 postes pour savoir ce qu'était la réponse ?? tain c'est quoi ce travail de canards !


Heu j'avais mis la réponse dans le premier post mais on a du l'éditer.

----------


## Voilodion

Les Claudettes toujours avec la tête de gens de la rédac.

----------


## Voilodion

La remise du prix du plus gros buveur de chouchen par les défenseurs du kouign aman dirigés par Jolav

----------


## Stenkulator

Des types qui font qui font du tire à la corde

----------


## Voilodion

Le prètage de serment des académiciens. Nooooon, je spam pas tellement. Puis ça va bientôt finir, vu que mon temps de midi se termine lui aussi

Je suis sur que le pixel plus rouge (si si 6ième colonne en partant de la droite et troisième en partant du haut) c'est la tête de Viggo Mortensen!

----------


## Abyss

Un mur de joueurs de foot qui se tiennent les couilles lors d'un coup franc.

(une troupe d'abruits qui jouent au foot quoi)

----------


## JeP

4 gars en blanc qui tiennent une truite à plusieurs.

----------


## Alcibiade

Une clé à molette de mécanicien ?

----------


## DarkVapeur

Les 4 astronautes de la planète des singes. C'est le 2 ou le 3 où ils arrivent sur terre dans une capsule?

----------


## Anon4782

Une équipe d'escrimeurs

----------


## bestam

Moi je sais.
C'est Abba.

----------


## b0b0

La fnac ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Des doigts avec des vêtements pour doigts ?

----------


## b0b0

Un albinos qui fait du break dance sur le fessier des frères bogdannov.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

N'est-ce pas ce que voit Omar B. quand il joue à Fallout 3, les yeux brouillés par les larmes ?

----------


## aloxbollox

Les zecrimeurs de l'équipe de France avec des salades.

Pwet.  :;):

----------


## essaion

> N'est-ce pas ce que voit Omar B. quand il joue à Fallout 3, les yeux brouillés par les larmes ?


Excellent, c'est sûrement ça !!

EDIT : b0b0, tu pourrais re-éditer la news pour y inclure la solution du précédent, ainsi qu'un lien vers le post qui donne la réponse. Et puis je suis pas trop d'accord pour dire que Mozart a trouvé tout seul : nic0patch a été super clairvoyant, en retrouvant même la tof d'origine avant montage !

EDIT2 : ta signature fait vraiment flipper, mec. Et je parle pas du blog.

----------


## nic0patch

C'est l'équipe de  Grande bretagne, qui à remporté la médaille d'or de cyclisme sur piste - poursuite par équipe, aux JO de Pékin.  :B): 

EDIT : http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/web...am_pursuit.asp

----------


## b0b0

Putain mais nic0patch il est trop fort pour trouver l'image de base  ::o: 

GG, par contre elle est naturellement aussi modifiée.

----------


## _Uriel_

Ah hasard, c'est l'équipe de cyclisme, avec à droite une truite?  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

Voilà la news est éditée, sinon pour le cas nic0patch à lui de gérer ses infos, je modifie justement les images à cause de gens comme lui, qui trouve facilement les images.

----------


## Gregouze

C'est l'équipe de Grande bretagne qui à remporté la médaille d'or de cyclisme sur piste et poursuite par équipe aux JO de Pékin, avec les tête de l'agence tout risque dessus ; dans l'ordre Hannibal Smith, Looping, Futé et Barracuda.




> ... je modifie justement les images à cause de gens comme lui, qui trouve facilement les images.


C'est pas bien de stigmatiser une partie de la population.

----------


## nic0patch

> Voilà la news est éditée, sinon pour le cas nic0patch à lui de gérer ses infos, je modifie justement les images à cause de gens comme lui, qui trouve facilement les images.


Clair qu'à la prochaine je lâche rien. ::): 

Bon sinon c'est la tronche des beatles à la place des têtes de vainqueur

----------


## Narp

L'équipe britanique de poursuite sur piste après leur victoire aux championnats du monde en mars avec les têtes des Beatles

EDIT: si c'est ça j'ai les boules, et je vais regretter d'avoir passer 10 minutes à redimensionner la photo pour essayer de voir quel tas de pixel à changer en comparant avec l'image de b0b0

----------


## Concrete Donkey

C'est l'équipe de Grande bretagne, qui à remporté la médaille d'or de cyclisme sur piste mais avec la tete des Singes de l'Espace a la place.

----------


## Gregouze

Est-ce que l'équipe technique pourrait reconstituer l'image pixelisée à partir de la pièce à conviction de Nicopatch? Il n'est en effet pas impossible que l'esprit instable de b0b0 nous ait feintés et ait laissé les têtes d'origine pour changer autre chose.

----------


## Narp

> Est-ce que l'équipe technique pourrait reconstituer l'image pixelisée à partir de la pièce à conviction de Nicopatch? Il n'est en effet pas impossible que l'esprit instable de b0b0 nous ait feintés et ait laissé les têtes d'origine pour changer autre chose.



Je dirais que la photo d'origine c'est celle-là (en tronquant en bas et à droite), et en pixelisant la chose je vois pas de différence flagrante avec l'image de b0b0... Enfin pas de paté de couleur totalement différent, ou de forme ajoutée/modifiée, ce qui me laisserait penser que la modification est assez bien intégrée à l'image (bref on n'a pas une truite à la place d'un karatéka cette fois)

----------


## b0b0

Attends la truite était bien intégrée  :B):

----------


## Chicou

Des karatékas qui font une ronde sur une pelouse dans un parc l'été.
ouf...

j'ai gagné  ::P:

----------


## Narp

Cyclistes-tout-ça avec le 3ème cycliste (en partant de la gauche) qui a sa tête remplacée par celle de Dominique Valera

----------


## essaion

> Attends la truite était bien intégrée


Klr, respect mec.

Sinon nic0patch, je suis curieux : comment fais-tu pour retrouver les photos "originales" ? T'as un algo ? Un site qui automatise la recherche d'image ?

----------


## Gregouze

Le fait que le visage pixelisé de droite soit plus sombre s'explique en fait par la présence de fleurs dans la gueule, et non par son remplacement par le doux visage de Barracuda.

Aussi soumets-je l'idée que le montage reste assez discret, genre sur la médaille.

Ma proposition est donc:
"L'équipe de Grande bretagne qui à remporté la médaille d'or de cyclisme sur piste et poursuite par équipe aux JO de Pékin, avec des médailles en têtes de b0b0 (le truc bleu au regard troublant)."

----------


## laskov

une photo du groupe ABBA ?

----------


## essaion

> Cyclistes-tout-ça avec le 3ème cycliste (en partant de la gauche) qui a sa tête remplacée par celle de Dominique Valera


Arrêtez de chercher Valera les mecs, il est 9ème dan et il vous pourrit quand il veut. Même si vous êtes une truite géante, d'ailleurs.

(Qu'est-ce qui a bien pu te donner l'idée d'aller chercher une tof de Valera, d'ailleurs, b0b0 ?!)

----------


## Narp

> Arrêtez de chercher Valera les mecs, il est 9ème dan et il vous pourrit quand il veut. Même si vous êtes une truite géante, d'ailleurs.
> 
> (Qu'est-ce qui a bien pu te donner l'idée d'aller chercher une tof de Valera, d'ailleurs, b0b0 ?!)


Bon ben la tête de Chuck Norris alors ?

----------


## Toxic

L'équipe de cycliste de Grande Bretagne machin-bidule, mais avec les têtes des membres de la rédac de CPC par Couly.

----------


## b0b0

Je deflouterais peut être un peu un jour proche.

----------


## Narp

Cyclistes-tout-ça avec des chaînes bling-bling à la place de leurs médailles

----------


## essaion

Bon, après redimensionnement de l'image de Narp en 19x13 (algo Hanning), puis crop, on obtient un truc qui ressemble pas mal... Vu la tronche des pixels de tête, je dirais que rien n'a été modifié à ce niveau.

Photo de Narp redimensionnée / retaillée (sans doute pas le bon algo ; nic0patch t'avait redimensionné comment, la tof précédente ?)


Photo de b0b0 :

----------


## Neø

C'est l'équipe de cyclisme de grande bretagne machin chose avec le mec de droite qui a la fougère devant le tronche ! (j'aurai essayé au moins )

----------


## elciosss

Ce sont 4 personnes debout avec un anaconda entre les bras, au bord de la mer lors d'une nuit sans nuages?

----------


## nic0patch

photo de narp, à l"echelle et cropé :

la même floutée :

Celle de b0b0 :


On dirait presque que la tronche du premier a été dupliqué sur le deuxième.
En tout cas le montage est subtil.  :^_^: 

Sinon pour retrouver les images d'origines, c'est juste google image avec les bons mot-clés  :;):

----------


## M0zArT

> Sinon nic0patch, je suis curieux : comment fais-tu pour retrouver les photos "originales" ? T'as un algo ? Un site qui automatise la recherche d'image ?


Il suffit de regarder les 25 derniers posts pour se rendre compte que tout le monde parle de l'équipe de cyclisme de Grande-Bretagne, ensuite G00gle image is your mate !
A mon avis ça se joue au niveau des têtes sur cette image !

EDIT : Grillé par nic0  ::):

----------


## Voldain

L'équipe de cyclisme de grande bretagne avec les têtes de beatles.

----------


## PsykoShima

abba habillés en blanc avec une ceinture verte et des dessous de bras violets avec un arriere plan sur la lune ?

edit :je me suis décidé a lire les posts d'avant donc je propose à la place : l'équipe de grande bretagne de cyclisme , le premier  en partant de la gauche ne change pas de tete ni le dernier , le second a la tete de sarkozy et le 3eme ? ... aucune idée ::):  ... peut être carla bruni chauve ?

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Sinon pour retrouver les images d'origines, c'est juste google image avec les bons mot-clés


Mais il a gagné là non ?
 ::): 



Sinon j'aurais dit les Wailers :idiot:.

----------


## DaSNooZ

L'image de l'équipe de cyclisme avec la deuxième tête remplacée par celle de Rob Pardo et la troisième par celle de Mike Morhaime?

----------


## essaion

> Il suffit de regarder les 25 derniers posts pour se rendre compte que tout le monde parle de l'équipe de cyclisme de Grande-Bretagne, ensuite G00gle image is your mate !


Ouais, bah relis mieux le forum alors, parce que parmi les 40 posts précédant l'image proposée par nic0patch, le *seul* qui mentionne le cyclisme est celui de Gregouze. Donc, "tout le monde", je dirais pas ça.
Et c'est justement ça que je comprends pas : dans les posts précédents, tout le monde parlait d'équipes d'athlétisme, de natation, d'escrime... et un seul de cyclisme. Alors que ce soit justement cette image-là que ressort nic0patch, bah ça me scie, et pis c'est tout. J'imagine qu'il a juste beaucoup de temps à tuer (informaticien en régie technique ?).

----------


## nic0patch

> Ouais, bah relis mieux le forum alors, parce que parmi les 40 posts précédant l'image proposée par nic0patch, le *seul* qui mentionne le cyclisme est celui de Gregouze. Donc, "tout le monde", je dirais pas ça.
> Et c'est justement ça que je comprends pas : dans les posts précédents, tout le monde parlait d'équipes d'athlétisme, de natation, d'escrime... et un seul de cyclisme. Alors que ce soit justement cette image-là que ressort nic0patch, bah ça me scie, et pis c'est tout. J'imagine qu'il a juste beaucoup de temps à tuer (informaticien en régie technique ?).


Question de bon sens : Pour la première image j'ai tapé mawashi geri, l'image était en haut de première page sur google image.

Pour la deuxième, medal team podium (en anglais ça passe mieux), 4 eme page 

Et je bosse chez moi, donc oui j'ai pas mal de temps à perdre  :;):

----------


## essaion

> Question de bon sens : Pour la première image j'ai tapé mawashi geri, l'image était en haut de première page sur google image.
> 
> Pour la deuxième, medal team podium (en anglais ça passe mieux), 4 eme page 
> 
> Et je bosse chez moi, donc oui j'ai pas mal de temps à perdre


Aaaah, merci pour l'explication de la technique, je comprends enfin ! Énorme ton Google Fu, t'es au moins 4ème dan ?!  ::):

----------


## Mr.Babylone

Ne serait-ce l'équipe de cyclisme d'Angleterre avec la tête de Ron Weasley sur le gars centre-gauche ?

----------


## M0zArT

> Ouais, bah relis mieux le forum alors, parce que parmi les 40 posts précédant l'image proposée par nic0patch, le seul qui mentionne le cyclisme est celui de Gregouze. Donc, "tout le monde", je dirais pas ça.
> Et c'est justement ça que je comprends pas : dans les posts précédents, tout le monde parlait d'équipes d'athlétisme, de natation, d'escrime... et un seul de cyclisme. Alors que ce soit justement cette image-là que ressort nic0patch, bah ça me scie, et pis c'est tout. J'imagine qu'il a juste beaucoup de temps à tuer (informaticien en régie technique ?).


Enfin bref, tout ça pour dire que l'esprit du google image était bien là  :;): 
L'imagination (surtout celle de b0b0) fait le reste !

----------


## Judith-Marie

Une bite ?

----------


## znokiss

> Une bite ?


Tout en finesse. Pas comme la mienne...

Sinon, b0b0, pour les résultats, c'est dans 30 mn ? Un an ?

----------


## Gregouze

La fameuse équipe de cyclimse dont on parle depuis 3 pages avec des yeux et des dents de b0b0.

----------


## Voldain

L'équipe de cyclisme d'Angleterre à la plage?

----------


## Syntaxerror

L'équipe de cyclisme d'Angleterre font du ski?

----------


## Largeman

La réponse n'a pas été donnée ? ::huh::

----------


## b0b0

> On dirait presque que la tronche du premier a été dupliqué sur le deuxième.
> En tout cas le montage est subtil.


Bingo you win, elle a été dupliquée sur la troisième personne aussi.
SInon pour les résultats et la troisième image c'est pour demain.

----------


## Jolaventur

Bof, j'aime pas les concours 

:shtroumphgrognon:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

[HS]
Et sinon, virer bObO, c'est prévu pour quand ?
Je suis sérieux.
[/HS]

----------


## Pelomar

> [HS]
> Et sinon, virer bObO, c'est prévu pour quand ?
> Je suis sérieux.
> [/HS]


Parce que tu crois qu'on va prendre au serieux un type inscrit sur jeuxvideo.com ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et merde, démasqué.
'fin bon, j'mets pas plein de vulgarités dans une nouvelle pour attirer le public,môssieu.

----------


## Gregouze

> Bingo you win, elle a été dupliquée sur la troisième personne aussi.
> SInon pour les résultats et la troisième image c'est pour demain.


Rhaa j'y avais pensé mais je m'étais dit que b0b0 ne céderait pas à la facilité comme ça  ::|:

----------


## Gérard le Canard

y a moins de chance de gagner qu au loto.

----------


## Dark Fread

Il est pas humain ce concours  ::lol::

----------


## b0b0

Tadam.

Bon la troisième arrive, bientôt.

----------


## nic0patch

\o/ Ca sera un verre pour ma part, voire un mug si c'est possible  :B):

----------


## b0b0

Tu Mpera Zoulou avec tes coordonnées.

----------


## Velgos

Oh ! Un jeu ! Je veux jouer !

----------


## b0b0



----------


## ElGato

Mario 64 ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Une rose sur... sur... Juste une rose pour l'instant.

----------


## b0b0

Non et non !

----------


## Caca Président

Du vomi ?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Un truc rouge sur une feuille.
Moi je dis que c'est une coccinelle.

Ou un poivron.

----------


## Yoryze

Deux coccinelles qui copulent sur une feuille ?

----------


## b0b0

Ca serait tellement facile.

----------


## Yoryze

Ouais mais p't'être qu'on s'approche furtivement... ninjaaaaaa !  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

Peut être. Bon sinon je suis trop gentil sur le floutage.

----------


## Gregouze

Un piment. Sur de la moquette verte.

----------


## Yoryze

Et pourquoi t'es en vert d'abord maintenant, le rose c'était trop la classe, ça me faisait rêver !  ::wub::

----------


## b0b0

J'en sais rien moi.

----------


## Yoryze

Si tu sais, mais tu veux pas le dire, et si tu continues on va te prendre pour un écolo, Noël Mamèe, tout ça... :lahonte:

Une Kangoo rouge qui roule sur le gazon de la Maison Blanche ?

----------


## Sao

Un cœur sur une feuille.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Les tortues ninja qui bouffent une pizza.

----------


## ElGato

Une tondeuse.

----------


## Voldain

Un piment penis? (sisi ça existe)

----------


## Alab

Super tomate ?

----------


## Nelfe

Une flaque de sang :morbide:

----------


## Velgos

Une grenouille qui vomi du sang sur quelqu'un !

Tain c'est cool d'avoir trouvé si vite. :content:

----------


## Voldain

Un piment mixé avec un worms?

----------


## b0b0

Une batterie de velux éléctrique sur un tabouret ?

----------


## Velgos

Grrr je sais que j'ai raison, je veux mon verre à coulis de souris !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Une fraise sur une feuille de salade.

J'ai faim.

----------


## Sao

Des gnocchis à la tomate.

----------


## Gregouze

C'est une tête entre deux mains (index et pouce en bas à droite et main fermée en haut à gauche),mais les couleurs ont été changées pour faire croire à une *grenouille qui vomit du sang sur quelqu'un*.

----------


## Syntaxerror

Facile, c'est une baleine grise peinte en rouge en train de braquer un jardiland.

----------


## GenieGN

La première image ingame officielle non retouchée de DuKe Nukem Forever...

----------


## Near

Une main verte tenant une tête noire !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Qui vomit du sang sur une grenouille.

----------


## essaion

Aaah !! Là, y a du défi ! V'la le floutage, ça ressemble juste à rien, parfait pour commencer !

----------


## Narp

Wario tout vert ?

----------


## b0b0

Un ours en fourrure de lapin.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Mais que fait Julien Lepers, j'veux un indice chez moi.  ::cry::

----------


## mescalin

> Un ours en fourrure de lapin.


Han comment y triche !  ::o: 

Moi je dirais une orchidée en fleur avec la tête de mimi matti.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Une ferrari sur le bout d'un brin d'herbe ?

----------


## Dark Fread

Brocoli Man qui a une poussière dans l'oeil. 
La poussière étant un camion de pompier.

----------


## Brocoli Man

CAy moi avec de la conjonctivite !!!!

----------


## mescalin

Une vulve d'extraterrestre en gros plan.

----------


## TheToune

Un steak dans de l'herbe ou des fougères ...

 ...

... ben quoi ?

----------


## mescalin

une coccinelle sur une tige

----------


## b0b0

De l'herpes ?

----------


## mescalin

> De l'herpes ?


génital ?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Un mécano passant l'aspirateur dans un champ de primevères.

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Une cerise avec une bouche.

----------


## getcha

Un pog sur un brin d'herbe.

----------


## b0b0

> Un mécano passant l'aspirateur dans un champ de primevères.


 ::mellow::  C'est ça.









Non.

----------


## Toxic

L'oeuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth.

----------


## Mr.Babylone

Samus Aran génétiquement assemblée à un lémurien dans la savane. Mais elle ne crache pas de sang.

----------


## benben

L'intérieur d'une plante carnivore qui ouvre la gueule.

----------


## Largeman

Un truc rouge dessiné dans un champ à l'aide de je ne sais quoi, photographié du ciel.

----------


## superlapin62

Hulk qui fait un strip' et craque sa chemise ?

----------


## Voidethyl

Gravement blessé, Blinky broute du trèfle.

----------


## Narp

l'hémorroïde du Géant Vert en gros plan ?

----------


## Voldain

Un goatse du géant vert ?

----------


## leRom

Un caméléon sur une branche, et qui a attrapé un insecte marron.
 :;):

----------


## Pinkwitloof

une coccinelle !

----------


## FreeliteSC

Une rousse qui mange un steak saignant.

----------


## Neø

Une image dans le jeu Picross ?

----------


## AliloH

Un rendu troidé d'une cocinelle sur une feuille modélisée sous blender .

----------


## Mérénita

Un coquelicot sur fond d'herbes ?

----------


## KoV16

Je dirais Bruce Lee

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Un hamster mort sur une feuille de salade.

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Le géant vert qui tient un piment.

----------


## Anonyme871

Un tampax dans un jardin public

----------


## le_guide_michelin

un piment rouge dans ton cul

----------


## 3k30

Une tête de bestiole rouge "flottant" dans un océan de verdure?
Ah, ca a déja été donné c'te réponse?

----------


## Mérénita

Une hémorroïdes sur le cul d'un alien ?

----------


## Acteon

Le visage de mars sur un cactus?!?

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Keith Richards qui saigne du nez ?

----------


## Guest

> L'oeuvre d'art totale que visait Wagner à Bayreuth.


Je me sens faible, elle me fait rire à chaque fois...

----------


## Kas3rkin

C'est  un canard  !

----------


## poff

un joli papillon rouge posé sur une pierre ou un morceau de bois... et le vert on voit mal a cause de la profondeur de champs c'est flou, sans doute la nature et des feuilles.... mdr

----------


## Gu0sur20

C'est une fraise  ::P:

----------


## C4nard

magicarpe sorti de l'eau

----------


## elkoo

Des caméléons qui s'embrassent.

----------


## Mr.Babylone

Samus Aran couplé avec un lémurien dans la savane.

----------


## KoV16

Deux pokémons,
Avec même Pikachu

----------


## InkizitoR

Cherchez plus j'ai trouvé: mon oeil surpuissant me dit que ce sont deux coccinelles en train de s'accoupler sur une feuille.

----------


## Gregouze

C'est l'équipe de Grande bretagne, qui à remporté la médaille d'or de cyclisme sur piste/poursuite par équipe, aux JO de Pékin, qui met un mawashi-geri dans un poisson de type truite, le tout sur fond vert.

----------


## Oxxid

Hmmm... Un scarabé rouge sur des feuilles.

----------


## JCLB

La coccinelle de la vidéo publiée Vendredi sur le site http://www.canardpc.com/news-29868-T...r_le_site.html

----------


## Blackstaff

Une grenouille rouge sur une feuille verte (de plante, hein).

----------


## Shapa

Un caméléon qui mange un piment pénis.

----------


## Eölen

Un Babibel sur une feuille de salade ?

----------


## natien

un gant de boxe qui s'ébat dans l'herbe

----------


## b0b0

Y'en a qui sont pas loin mais qui sont un peu loins enfin pas trop du tout en fait mais quand même.

----------


## winston44

une grenouille exotique (tac !)

----------


## b0b0

Vous êtes décevant.

----------


## killyox56

mmm... je dirais un zoom sur une des taches de sang de l'affiche left 4 dead ou de son bandeau steam

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un casque de football américain posé dans l'herbe.

----------


## Lunik

Une limace sur un nénuphar !

----------


## b0b0

Non et puis cette image je la déflouterais demain.

----------


## winston44

deux coccinelles qui s'accouplent (oui, il faut avoir l'esprit tordu, je sais)

----------


## b0b0

Si seulement c'était si facile mais ça a déjà été dit, et puis c'est pas si simple la vie.

----------


## jenbat17

une cocinelle ? (sur une feuille)

un piment ? (sur une feuille ossi)

une fraise

----------


## b0b0

Une seule participation par message merci.

----------


## OnilinQ

> Une seule participation par message merci.


Il avait fait 3 messages au départ  ::rolleyes::

----------


## vandam du 31

bon, ben une marque de rouge a lèvre sur un concombre..... ::mellow:: 
ben je cherche quoi ::rolleyes::

----------


## Myeups

Moi je dirais un caméléon vert qui est en train d'ouvrir
la bouche et commence à dérouler sa langue rouge; celui-ci se trouvant certainement sur une fleur/feuille/ou arbre vert!

Enjoy

----------


## b0b0

Moi je dirais que c'est une oreille de poney.

----------


## J-D

::o:  J'avais trouvé la première photo dés le premier jour. Sauf que je pensais plutôt à une truite fario (et c'est pas une blague). ::o:  ::o: 

Quel con je suis de n'avoir pas participé! ::cry:: 

[concentration transcendantale] 
Oh grand pouvoir de divination, dit moi ce que représente la troisième photo.
[/concentration transcendantale]

Je vois une fraise...non pas une fraise. Une Ferrari, oui c'est ça. une Ferrari qui joue au golf, avec un handicap de 45pts.
Elle est au trou n°15 et s'apprête à effectuer un birdie avec un fer de 2.

Ayez j'ai gagné?

----------


## Shapa

Un cameleon qui mange un "vieux" donkey kong .

----------


## jenbat17

une pomme sur un court de tennis en angleterre

----------


## yvan

moi j'ai envie de dire que c'est la coccinelle de la vidéo de bug poster la derniere fois ... celle ou elle regarde l'araignée

----------


## b0b0

Certains sont si prés mais si loin à la fois.

----------


## Reizz

Une coccinelle qui se tape une des protections des karateka de la première image.

----------


## D0uD0u

Pour la réponse mp moi avec une somme. Il est fastoche en plus cet fois.

----------


## MR.G

c'est galli l'aligator de 13e rue..?

----------


## b0b0

Non et non .

----------


## Mr.Babylone

Une épée qui vient de couper un membre à Hulk, ou à un gars tout vert. Avec plein de sang. Et tout.

----------


## Shapa

Y'a un MArio et un Donkey Kong. Je dirais Mario qui fait la sieste dans les bras de Donkey Kong

----------


## Mr Ianou

La mascotte lapin de CPC mais rouge sur un fond vert. Le reste c'est des conneries


Ou -4/10 de boulon tatoué sur Hulk (A moins que ce soit les vrai graphismes).

----------


## Oxxid

Un escargot rouge vif sur des feuilles...?

----------


## b0b0

Han vous êtes nuls .

----------


## Airwalkmax

Rien ?

----------


## Mr.Babylone

Ou peut être est-ce tout simplement la fameuse montre-qui-appelle-les-méchas des power rangers sur le power ranger vert !

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le commando Cousteau après une chute du sixième étage.

----------


## Poulette

Salut, Y as pas quelqu'un qui peut trouver la réponse s'iou plait ? Mon chéri il est bloqué sur l'image depuis bientôt 3 heures. Il n'a ni parle ni bouge depuis tout ce temps.
Des fois il dit des trucs blizzards comme "caméléon", "grenouille", "piment pénis "(je savais même pas que ça existait) "donkey kong"....
J'ai vérifier il respire toujours mais ces yeux sont fixes le forum de Canard PC. Je me fais du souci moi ! C est que c est dangereux votre jeu....

----------


## b0b0

Une tranche de raclette dans une corrida.




> Salut, Y as pas quelqu'un qui peut trouver la réponse s'iou plait ? Mon chéri il est bloqué sur l'image depuis bientôt 3 heures. Il n'a ni parle ni bouge depuis tout ce temps.
> Des fois il dit des trucs blizzards comme "caméléon", "grenouille", "piment pénis "(je savais même pas que ça existait) "donkey kong"....
> J'ai vérifier il respire toujours mais ces yeux sont fixes le forum de Canard PC. Je me fais du souci moi ! C est que c est dangereux votre jeu....


Tape le.

----------


## Shapa

euhhhhhhh non?

----------


## jenbat17

une cocinelle sur un cour de tennis de wimbledon

----------


## Buddy_Christ

Un zoom sur l'oeil d'une grenouille arboricole

----------


## b0b0

Un mug dans une tasse.

----------


## Poulette

un caméléon sur une branche qui mange un singe ? (c est contagieux votre truc...)

----------


## Myeups

mm et pourquoi pas 42

----------


## Buddy_Christ

Un joueur du Biarritz Olympique qui court sur la pelouse d'un stade

----------


## Sleipnir

euh  l'oeil d'un dendrobate ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Alors c'est une lamborghinininini rouge sur une feuille de laitue

----------


## Sleipnir

une mongolfière rouge au dessus de la foret vierge

----------


## Poulette

gros plan sur Hulk,  un poisson rouge dans sa main ... ?

----------


## MR.G

au début je pensai a yoshi en gros plan, gobant un ponay...
c'est alors que m'est venu une idée geniale.

Puisque le thème des deux précédentes photo concours était le sport, alors ca ne pouvait être que 
LA MASCOTTE DES JEUX OLYMPIQUES DE PEKIN 2008 §§

et je le prouve grâce à l'image reconstituée par interpol :

----------


## essaion

> Puisque le thème des deux précédentes photo concours était le sport


Han, le karate contact, un sport ?! BAN !


Spoiler Alert! 


Just kiddin'

----------


## Eris

Une coccinelle en gros plan qui va prendre son envol depuis un brin d'herbe ?

----------


## Poulette

Un caméléon qui mange un humain ?

----------


## Airwalkmax

La fin du monde ?

----------


## FUTOMAKI

> au début je pensai a yoshi en gros plan, gobant un ponay...
> c'est alors que m'est venu une idée geniale.
> 
> Puisque le thème des deux précédentes photo concours était le sport, alors ca ne pouvait être que 
> LA MASCOTTE DES JEUX OLYMPIQUES DE PEKIN 2008 §§
> 
> et je le prouve grâce à l'image reconstituée par interpol :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/90f...fc2dff47d6.gif


Puis-je me permettre de t'indiquer la sortie ?

----------


## Buddy_Christ

Un communiste qui fait du ski sur de l'herbe, en combinaison rouge.

----------


## unpierrot

Le géant vert qui saigne du nez.

----------


## Eölen

Une plante piranha sur un lit de wazabi ?

----------


## Silver

Super Mario mort au fond des bois.

----------


## b0b0

Une courgette qui fait du ping pong.

----------


## nic0patch

Arlette laguiller à une manif des Verts ?

----------


## jenbat17

un papillon

----------


## elkoo

Un oeil de gringo déguisé en mort vivant!

----------


## Lunik

Une tondeuse à gazon

----------


## Alab

Je suis très mauvais (et j'ai pas le temps d'essayer) pour flouter, mais j'ai trouvé cette image qui pourrait ptet aller (mais le rouge n'est pas assez vif je pense et la photo trop grande mis bon ça coute rien d'essayer ...)

----------


## nic0patch

hmm, dommage qu'on puisse pas cumuler sur ce concours...

----------


## Toxic

C'est Warcraft dans l'espace ?

----------


## Lunik

une formule 1 ferrari

----------


## Carpette@LLN

Je viens d'avoir L'Illumination : il s'agit de 2 coccinelles en train de s'accoupler sur des feuilles de rosier.

Du moins, c'est le flash que mon cerveau m'a envoyé après 5 minutes passées à presser mentalement sur mes globes oculaires pour voir flou. ::wacko::

----------


## _Uriel_

Une pomme dans un des niveaux de la forêt de Super Mario World.

----------


## Lunik

Nic0patch et sa mythovie qui nous fait croire qu'il détient la réponse.

----------


## b0b0

Un fœtus de de lampe.

----------


## nic0patch

J'ai l'image de base, et j'ai une idée précise du montage...

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai l'image de base, et j'ai une idée précise du montage...


Mp moi pour voir si t'a bon  ::): .

----------


## nic0patch

> Mp moi pour voir si t'a bon .


ouais

----------


## b0b0

Il est fort.

----------


## Toxic

nic0patch tu sais que tu as toujours été comme un frère pour moi, tu m'envoies la réponse en MP s'il te plaît ?

En attendant je propose une coccinelle (insecte) s'accouplant avec une coccinelle (volkswagen).

----------


## b0b0

> nic0patch tu sais que tu as toujours été comme un frère pour moi, tu m'envoies la réponse en MP s'il te plaît ?
> 
> En attendant je propose une coccinelle (insecte) s'accouplant avec une coccinelle (volkswagen).


Bingo  ::mellow:: 

J'espère que nicopatch ne t'a pas mp , pour de vrai, sinon c'est nul. Bon voilà

FINIT !

----------


## Toxic

Ah non sérieusement il m'a rien MP du tout.

J'ai gagné pour de vrai ?  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

Regarde l'image au dessus.

----------


## nic0patch

non et c'est vérifiable j'ai pas mp

----------


## b0b0

C'est bon, STOOOOOOOOP CONCOURS §

----------


## winston44

> deux coccinelles qui s'accouplent (oui, il faut avoir l'esprit tordu, je sais)


t'es vachement tatillon de pas avoir accepté :D mais bon, Toxic, chapeau l'artiste !

----------


## b0b0

> t'es vachement tatillon de pas avoir accepté :D mais bon, Toxic, chapeau l'artiste !


Pas assez précis, dans le doute.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Jusqu'ou cette folie ira t'elle ?

----------


## b0b0

Quelle folie ?

----------


## Judith-Marie

Celle là.

----------


## elkoo

J'étais pas si loin, ça ressemble pas mal à un oeil de Gringo quand même.

----------


## Toxic

Et on fait comment déjà pour obtenir son magnifique prix ?

----------


## Velgos

Ca ressemble pas mal à une grenouille qui crache du sang sur quelqu'un aussi.

----------


## Gregouze

On fait quoi maintenant?

----------


## Velgos

On accuse Toxic d'avoir triché, bien sûr !
Déjà depuis quand est-il revenu?

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Oui c'est vrai ça, Toxic a triché !  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Toxic

> On accuse Toxic d'avoir triché, bien sûr !
> Déjà depuis quand est-il revenu?


Depuis la résurrection de Sevran bien sûr.

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> Je viens d'avoir L'Illumination : il s'agit de 2 coccinelles en train de s'accoupler sur des feuilles de rosier.
> 
> Du moins, c'est le flash que mon cerveau m'a envoyé après 5 minutes passées à presser mentalement sur mes globes oculaires pour voir flou.



Ah ben crotte alors...pas passé loin !

----------


## b0b0

Les trois images elles sont trop belle.

----------


## Brocoli Man

Comment tu te la pètes

----------


## Yoryze

> Bingo 
> http://forum.langocha.com/uploads/cococococ1.png





> Deux coccinelles qui copulent sur une feuille ?


Je demande réouverture du dossiay !  ::o:

----------


## Toxic

> Je demande réouverture du dossiay !


Pas assez précis, ça compte pas. Arrêtez d'essayer de me prendre MON gobelet Couly les gars, ou je vous tuerai, bande de gros tas de viande blanche.

----------


## Velgos

C'est quoi le filtre de floutage que tu utilises pour que ça fasse pixellisé?
:newbàphotoshop:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Paul Préboist dégustant du salami sur fond vert.

----------


## Yoryze

> Arrêtez d'essayer de me prendre MON gobelet Couly les gars, ou je vous tuerai


Je te défie en duayl de serviettes de bain mouillées à triple noeud !  ::o:

----------


## b0b0

Un indien nu ?

----------


## Alab

> Je te défie en duayl de serviettes de bain mouillées à triple noeud !


[HS]
Ça sent le gars qui a regardé un ticket pour l'espace hier soir ... ^^
(mais bon à la base les serviettes dans l'espace c'est H2G2 mais bon ...)
[/HS]

----------


## b0b0

SInon le prochain concours je vous ferez peut être écrire, je sais pas, je vais réfléchir.

----------


## Yoryze

> Ça sent le gars qui a regardé un ticket pour l'espace hier soir


Même pas, j'ai entreaperçu cette bouse mais non, même pas, ils disent vraiment ça ?  ::blink::

----------


## Alab

> Même pas, j'ai entreaperçu cette bouse mais non, même pas, ils disent vraiment ça ?



Non c'est pas dit mais ya un combat de serviettes mouillées et tordues.  ::P:

----------


## Judith-Marie

salu j'émeré gagné 1 concour on fé coman? :coincoinWC:

----------


## Yoryze

jte donne 1 astuse ci tu me di ou kon pe telechargé une gforce 280 GTX TDI double airbag, mp!!!!!!!!!!  :;):   :;):   :;):   :;):

----------


## Igloo

> SInon le prochain concours je vous *ferez* peut être écrire, je sais pas, je vais réfléchir.


Tu ne pourras pas fausser les résultats au moins.

----------


## unpierrot

> SInon le prochain concours je vous ferez peut être écrire, je sais pas,* je vais réfléchir*.


Mytho.

----------


## Velgos

> C'est quoi le filtre de floutage que tu utilises pour que ça fasse pixellisé?
> :newbàphotoshop:


Je suis sérieux. :/

En échange je t'apprends à mettre de l'amour dans tes œuvres.

----------


## _Uriel_

Et sinon le prochain concours il est quand?
Non parce que j'aimerais bien avoir un mug un jour aussi  ::cry::

----------


## Brocoli Man

On peut avoir un mug sans passer par la phase "concours" ennuyeuse ?

----------


## Nelfe

> On peut avoir un mug sans passer par la phase "concours" ennuyeuse ?


Non tu fais comme tout le monde, tu soudoies b0b0 tu participes aux concours !

----------


## Alab

Et ya moyen de recevoir un tapis de souris en gagnant un concours ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nelfe

Oui  ::o: 

C'est tapis ou mug.

----------


## Alab

Je sais en théorie j'ai gagné un tapis, en théorie.... j'en vois pas la couleur encore chez moi :/  ::cry::

----------


## Toxic

Va directement le chercher à la rédac, il paraît que les lecteurs y sont toujours les bienvenus !  :;):

----------


## Alab

Tiens ça tombe bien de dimanche à mardi je vais à Paris. xDDD

----------


## b0b0

Avec le prochain concours vous connaitrez peut être la gloire :teasing:.

----------


## Alab

Bon j'ai hésité longuement à aller chez CPC mais bon ils doivent être en bouclage alors j'allais pas les emm***** mais ma boite aux lettres est toujours aussi vide de tapis  ::cry::

----------


## Gregouze

> Avec le prochain concours vous connaitrez peut être la gloire :teasing:.

----------


## M0zArT

Hello,

J'ai reçu mon mug il y a une dizaine de jours, merci beaucoup Couly !  ::):  (et b0b0, mais pas trop quand même).
Donc les dessins dessus sont excellents même si ce ne sont pas ceux que j'avais demandé (un lapin en tenue de karatéka qui met un maga-[laurence-ferrari]-shawi à une truite) !

Et le petit truc pas cool (mais si j'ai bien lu la notice c'est normal) c'est que le mug est un objet de collection ?!!
Impossible de poser les doigts dessus, et encore moins penser à boire dedans (sacrilège). En effet, les dessins de Couly ayant été fait directement dessus et aucun vernis n'ayant coulé dessus, dès que je met mes gros doigts bouffis dessus, l'encre se barre complètement du verre et efface ainsi les lapins de Couly. Dommage donc,... moi qui comptait en faire mon verre à tout boire (matin au chocolat, soirée à la vodka).

En tout cas, merci bien pour ce trophée, que j'affiche fièrement sur mon bureau (face "dans ton cul" visible) du meilleur effet quand le notaire vient faire visiter mon appart'  :;): 

PS : Une petite photo au passage

Étant donné que tof.canardpc n'a pas l'air de vouloir fonctionner, je viens de la rehost

----------

